
Ethereum Reading List - rossem
https://github.com/Scanate/Ethlist
======
relyio
Impressive work, I've always been curious about cryptocurrencies and Ethereum
has struck me as particularly interesting.

That being said, the hyper-volatility has made me a bit afraid of investing
any decent amount of money in it.

------
izqui
Great job putting this together.

It is always my goto resource when ppl ask about Ethereum.

~~~
philippnagel
Is there a similar reading list for bitcoin or cryptocurrencies/blockchain in
general?

